# [SOLVED]Problem z TOR i *.onion

## omnipot

Witam serdecznie. Chciałbym poprosić o pomoc związaną z TOR'em. Otóż kilka dni temu postanowiłem zainstalować tor w swoim systemie. Zrobiłem to wg. dostępnych w internecie poradników (zainstalowałem tor, proxivity + vidalia i skonfigurowałem wg. zaleceń). Generalnie można powiedzieć, że jako taki TOR działa gdy w operze w ustawieniach proxy zaznaczony jest SOCKS 127.0.0.1:9050. Strona https://check.torproject.org/ informuje o poprawnym działaniu tor'a, a i kiedy zmieniam tożsamość, bądź przy restarcie przeglądarki ip się zmienia. Problem jednak ze stronami z domeną .onion. Jakichkolwiek ustawień bym nie próbował za każdym razem przy próbie połączenia się wyskakuje "Nie odnaleziono serwera". Podejrzewam, że problem jest błachy, jednakże nie wiem, jak sobie z tym poradzić. Internet niestety nie pomógł.

Pliki konfiguracyjne:

torrc:

```
#

# Minimal torrc so tor will work out of the box

#

RunAsDaemon 1

User tor

PIDFile /var/run/tor/tor.pid

Log notice syslog

DataDirectory /var/lib/tor/data

StrictExitNodes 1

ControlPort 9051

#ReachableDirAddresses *:80

#ReachableORAddresses *:443

#DirListenAddress 0.0.0.0:9091

#ORPort 9001

#ORListenAddress 0.0.0.0:9090
```

privoxy:

http://pastebin.com/7ThxBSaE

W tym pliku jedyne co zrobiłem, to dodałem "forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050 ." na końcu i zaznaczyłem jako komentarz jedną z linijek odpowiadającą za prowadzenie logów.

Pozdrawiam.Last edited by omnipot on Thu Jan 26, 2012 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

A samo privoxy, bez tora działa prawidłowo?

Wystarczy zahashowac linię:

```
forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050
```

i restartnąć privoxy.

Poza tym w przegladarkach masz kierować połączenie nie na tora (port 9050), tylko na privoxy (adres i port, na którym słucha privoxy - domyślnie 127.0.0.1:8118).

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## omnipot

 *Quote:*   

> A samo privoxy, bez tora działa prawidłowo? 

 

```
netstat -antp | grep 8118 | grep LISTEN

tcp       11      0 127.0.0.1:8118          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      22315/privoxy       

```

Tak dla pewności - wszystkie pola w ustawieniach proxy przeglądarki powinienem ustawić na 127.0.0.1:8118, zgadza się? Bo próbowałem różnych kombinacji bez większego sukcesu. Podaną linię oczywiście zahashowałem.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jak puścisz przeglądarkę przez samo privoxy, to strony się otwierają?

Jeśli tak, to znaczy, że privoxy działa prawidłowo.

I wtedy możesz włączyć forward z privoxy na tora.

Jeśli strony się nie otwierają przez samo privoxy, to może trzeba coś poprawić w privoxy?

Jeśli natomiast w samym privoxy działąją, a kiedy privoxy forwarduje przez tora, już nie, to błąd jest w torze.

Lub ewentualnie privoxy może mieć błąd w obsłudze socks4? to raczej mało prawdopodobne, choć możliwe.

Możesz też sprobować podpiąc przeglądarkę bezpośrednio do tora, używając programu tsocks.

A poza tym, miej logi i patrzaj w logi.

EDYTA:

```
egrep -v '^$|#' /etc/privoxy/config

user-manual /usr/share/doc/privoxy-3.0.17/user-manual/

confdir /etc/privoxy

logdir /var/log/privoxy

filterfile default.filter

logfile privoxy.log

listen-address  127.0.0.1:8118

toggle  1

enable-remote-toggle  0

enable-remote-http-toggle  0

enable-edit-actions 0

enforce-blocks 0

buffer-limit 65535

forward-socks5   /               127.0.0.1:9050 .

forwarded-connect-retries  0

accept-intercepted-requests 0

allow-cgi-request-crunching 0

split-large-forms 0

keep-alive-timeout 5

socket-timeout 300

handle-as-empty-doc-returns-ok 1
```

```
egrep -v '^$|#'  /etc/tor/torrc

RunAsDaemon 1 

User tor

PIDFile /var/run/tor/tor.pid

Log notice syslog

DataDirectory /var/lib/tor/data

StrictExitNodes 1

ControlPort 9051 
```

I tor działa, jak się puści przeglądarkę na port 8118 (Opera, Chrome), natomiast najlepiej chodzi Firefox polączony przez torbutton bezpośrednio z torem (bez privoxy).

Stronami *.onion się nie interesowałem, ale jak masz jakiś link pod ręką , to mogę sprawdzić.

W każdym razie to raczej działa: http://ompldr.org/vY2Y4Mw/DuckDuckGo.png

Zainstalowane:

```
  qlist -IvUq  net-misc/tor vidalia privoxy polipo tsocks

net-misc/tor-0.2.2.35 doc threads tor-hardening transparent-proxy

net-misc/vidalia-0.2.12 tor

net-proxy/polipo-1.0.4.1-r1

net-proxy/privoxy-3.0.17 selinux threads zlib

net-proxy/tsocks-1.8_beta5-r5 tordns
```

Działają elegancko.   :Smile: 

A tu RTFM:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Tor

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Sun Feb 05, 2012 6:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## omnipot

Skorzystałem z rady i zainstalowałem Firefoxa. Rzeczywiście jest wygodniejszy. Jak się okazało najprawdopodobniej dobrze skonfigurowałem opere, i to r tak na dorbą sprawę działał, ale sprawdzałem go na niedziałających stronach, i to była przyczyna moich problemów. Czyli w zasadzie problemu od początku nie było, niemniej gdy sprawdzałem 4 z kolej stronę .onion, która nie działała stwierdziłem, że coś musi być nie tak. Niemniej dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc :)

----------

